# K1 Income requirements and co-sponsor question



## littlepanda (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey there, i posted a new thread simply because my last question was a bit vague, now i have the relevant info i can ask a better question  

My fiance in the Usa does not make enough money to meet the minimum requirements (he made around $8000 last year, the reasons for this are lengthy ) , is it still possible to be successful with the K1 with co-sponsors? For example, both his grandparents may be willing to co-sponsor. 

thanks very much all 

oh and is it possible/appropriate to write a letter of explanation as to why his income has been low? Would that be a good idea?

My position right now - I am currently in the USA on visa waiver with my fiance, and we are trying to plan everything as best we can before i return to the UK so we can start the process. He is a qualified sleep technician, but after having to move states, sadly he found out he can't work here due to current legislation until he passes some kind of VERY expensive exam. So now he is looking for other work for the moment.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, if his grandparents are prepared to act as co-sponsors in order to meet the financial requirements then that can be done.

No, don't bother sending an explanation of why your fiance does not make the minimum requirement. The immigration authorities are not interested in personal circumstances.


----------

